# RCBS JR Press



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the chance to get this press from a friend and am not sure what it is worth. It would be my second press so I could keep one set up for sizing and one for seating. It looks to be in really good condition. The handle has a littel rust on it, but other than that I found nothing wrong. I put the handle on it last night and it cycled really smoothly. It would come with the primer catcher tray and some sort of other lever on it that im assuming does something with the primers? Also with it would be a set of RCBS dies for a 38 special and a set for a 7mm mag. I don't have either, but might end up with one or the other, or I could just sell them.

What do you think I should offer?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Any ideas on what it would be worth? I found that the press was produced in the late 70's. I just want to get a fair price but don't wanna rip off my buddy either.


----------

